# Need Help On Aztek A470



## dadobiru (Nov 30, 2005)

Dear modeller,
I just bought an aztek A470 airbrush set from my local hobby shop. After read your manual and install my airbrush I begin to test it. Here come my problem, every time I press the trigger without pull, paint always comes out, even after I strengthen the nozzle head until it stop moving, in another word I can't get clean air if I pressed the trigger.
Did you guys has this problem to? How could I fix it?

thx


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Is this the model with the dial on the top side towards the back of the handle, If it is then re-read the instructions turning the dial one direction make the unit a dual action brush, going the other way makes it a single action unit. If that does not work I'd say take it back and get a badger or Pasche or I'm sure someone else will come up with another brand they like better. If you deciede to look into another airbrush check out dixieart.com they have good prices and you can check out all their brands of brushed on line.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know what the solution is, but over the long term, my Aztek's were a pain in the butt. Lots of mantenance and the nozzles just don't hold up. I would try and take it back, but that's just me.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Is maybe the needle stuck in the nozzle or try a diffrent nozzle. There is normally a little red tool to help tighten the nozzle.

The rear knob ajustment thing can be one problem as someone else posted.

I have a Pasche H, Badger 200, Tamiya HG and I use the Aztek 90% of the time. 

I love the quick cleanup of this thing. More time for modelling instead of cleaning my airbrush. My airbrush must be over 10 years old now.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## dadobiru (Nov 30, 2005)

@Robert: No, this type doesn't have that kind of part. Take another brand? I would love to, but it was hard to find branded airbrush in here (Jakarta, Indonesia), especially with a reasonable price. Online shopping will make it unreasonable  
@F91: Hope it not going to make a pain in my butt  
@Alex: different nozzle didn't help as well as tighten the nozzle. It only reduces the pain spray amount, not clean air.
Yup.. I agree with you, it was quick and easy to clean up. :thumbsup:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

I have a Godknows what model double action Aztek that came in an airbrushing set I got for Christmas as my first airbrush. It looks like the single action one on the Testors site, but is double action. I have NO problems with paint spitting when the trigger is simply depressed. In fact that little bugger works great, and I've had it for 3 years. The only thing I don't like is that the hose is attached, and there air some airleak issues around the compressor adapter. Yes, I use teflon tape.

One though, If you're using aircans, or a compressor without a regulator or auto on/off, the initial pressure out of the brush when you depress the trigger could be enough to draw some paint in.


----------



## gizzy (Dec 4, 2005)

I had an Azteck like yours,I always had problems with it.The trigger broke so I sent it back & they replaced it for free.I really don't care for it much,maybe it's just me.I bought a Paasche & love it,much better control.Just my opinion.
Bill


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

What is your air pressure and is it regulated?

So basically the paint is getting out to where the air is when you don't want it. If you look at the needle in the airbrush is it fully forward?

When the needle is out of the airbrush the spring in the tip pulls the needle back. AS you install the tip into the airbrush the airbrush should push the needle to the closed position. Is this happening? Is the trigger tight to teh front or is it sloppy?

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Dogman_D (Apr 14, 2006)

Make sure you don't have you psi above 10 as this will cause problems with the aztec 470.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I have taken my Aztec up to 50-psi with no problems. I normally stay around 25 psi and only go down to 10 for the Alcad II stuff.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------

